# love bird type



## ofernando (Aug 28, 2018)

What kind of lovebirds do I have?

1st bird- It is fully yellow
The underside of its wings are white
it has white patches on either side of its cheeks

2nd bird- looks exactly like the first bird(green & yellow) in this sites picture at the top left hand corner.

please identify them.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Could you post some pictures of the birds? Best way to do this is through the website imgur.

It sounds like you may have a pair of budgies, not love birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Your title and question are confusing. 
Are you writing about budgies or about lovebirds? They are two different species.
In order to give you information on mutations, you will need to post clear pictures taken in natural light.

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hello, welcome :wave:

As mentioned above, it sounds like you’re talking about Budgies. Lovebirds are an entirely different species of bird. We can only identify your birds if you post a clear, front view pic, taken with natural light in the room. 

Please take a moment to read over the Stickies and Articles that we provide for the benefit of all members. You’ll find answers to many questions you might have. We ask that you search for the answer in the appropriate section before asking the most basic questions. If you cannot find the answer you’re looking for, we’re here to help. Enjoy the forum .


----------

